# Burg Frankenstein?



## Haiflyer (15. Februar 2003)

hi

wir kommen aus mannheim und wollen mal zur burg. wir ham den film RADWEGE gesehn und sind nun ganz feuer und flamme. nun meine frage. wie komm ich vom Bahnhof in Darmstadt aus da hin???
bus bahn etc??? keine ahnung. wie findet man die geilen trails mit doubles und road gaps????
danke für die hilfe

ciao Haiflyer


----------



## crackpot (15. Februar 2003)

hi

in letzter zeit gibt es immer mehr leute, die bäume und äste in die trails legen. Oftmals an sehr unübersichtlichen stellen! Das kann einem ganzschön den spaß verderben! Asonsten eine einfach geile strecke mit immer wieder neue passagen.

Ansonten gibt es unter www.rmv.de genauere informationen und abfahrtzeiten der öffentlichen verkehrsmittel in darmstadt und umgebung. Ein bus bis auf die burg gibt es aber nicht... das muss man in den beinen haben! Die verbindung vom Hauptbahnhof bis Eberstadt ist eigentlich sehr gut... 

Gruß 
crackpot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (15. Februar 2003)

alles klar danke
wie schauts aus mit drops etc???in die schräge is da was vorhanden==??? ham die trials name=???wenn ja welcher is richtig gut zum FR


----------



## crackpot (17. Februar 2003)

Hi
Ich war jetzt einige Zeit nicht mehr dort und die Strecke wird immer wieder verändert... Drops gibt es wenige. Zum freeriden ist es aber geil. 
Das ganze nennt sich "die Rinne" und besteht aus einem hauptteil (der oftmals wirklich einem langen Graben gleicht) und vielen kleinen Trails, die immer wieder auf den Hauptteil treffen. Bei schönem Wetter sind immer einige Biker dort, die euch sicher den "einstieg" in die Rinne und vielleicht einige gute spots zeigen können! 
An den zwei Stellen, wo die Straße kreuzt ist aber vorsicht angesagt! Die Autos sind nicht gerade langsam und keiner rechnet damit, dass ein Biker aus dem Wald schiesst...
viel Spaß!


----------



## Haiflyer (17. Februar 2003)

jo eben danke,
apropos straße. wie wärs mit nem größeren absprung.???
dann macht man einfach n road gap über die autos. hehe das wäre ja hammer. aber ich  glaub das würde sich einer richtig traun.
also dann danke
wir werden am 5.3. dort sein. vielleciht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Eggbuster (17. Februar 2003)

trauen schon... aber was sagen die autofahrer dazu...???


----------



## Haiflyer (17. Februar 2003)

hübi ??? les ich grad. wir ham doch grad gechattet. hehe
du weist ich mein die autofahrer sind mir eigentlich genauso egal wie die wanderer. ich will da einfach mein spaß ham.
ich hab da n road gap gesehn bei euch. is des ag schwer??? würd ichgern ma springen. wie breit is der weg


----------



## Freeriderdh (24. Februar 2003)

Meinst warscheinlich den wanderweg über den das roadgap geht!!
Wenn ja das ist ein ganz normaler wanderweg eben schätze mal 3 meter oder mehr!! Das gap macht richtig bock kannst auch gut hoch wenn du ordentlich  am lenker ziehst!! landung schaut zwar ein bisschen flach aus ist aber echt soft mit einem Fully!!

mfg


----------



## Dohill (24. März 2003)

wir sind am 5. oder 6. o4.`03 da ist auch einer von euch da sagt halt mal bescheit


----------



## Lars (3. April 2003)

hi, wer ist wir?!?
Wenns nicht zu beschissenes Wetter gibt, sind immer Leuts da (ab halb 12 (Sa & So) bis mindestens 17:00 !!!

alles weitere unter wgalsbacherstrasse.de
greets


----------



## ::[sub][way]:: (29. Juli 2004)

hi leute wollte mal fragen wies denn allgemein aussieht am frankenstein? man hörte von einer zerstörung aller fetten spots, von bikern die abkassiert wurden oben im wald. aber letztens auch von nem wiederaufbau... also wie siehts aus am frankenstein? kann man fahrn? wie illegal ists?


wie illegal es ist?? was n des für ne frage... ihr wisst was ich mein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostlector (7. August 2004)

::[sub][way]:: schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute wollte mal fragen wies denn allgemein aussieht am frankenstein? man hörte von einer zerstörung aller fetten spots, von bikern die abkassiert wurden oben im wald. aber letztens auch von nem wiederaufbau... also wie siehts aus am frankenstein? kann man fahrn? wie illegal ists?
> 
> 
> wie illegal es ist?? was n des für ne frage... ihr wisst was ich mein...



servus also nach wiederaufbau hat es am lezten SA. nicht ausgesehn , war auch keiner da! alle am badesee? auch der förster! ha ha!


----------

